# water flow ?



## cichlidsftw2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone know the proper water flows for African cichlids prefer in 55g ? mainly mbuna and haps


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

What do you mean by "water flows"? It's easy to measure the throughput of a pump in gallons per hour, but it makes a huge difference for aeration and the created current if, say 250gph, come out of a spray bar, or a single venturi jet (as eg in an Eheim diffusor), or 12 jets of an UGJ system, or just run gently into the tank out of a HOB filter.

As a general rule, mbuna like current, so lots of gph and a directed jet will be appreciated. I have less experience with haps, but I think most prefer calmer water. In any case, more aeration is better than less.

As a side note, suitable hap stocking choices for a 55G are limited. I'd stay with mbuna for that size tank.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

A filter with a turn over of 10 times your tank volume will provide enough flow.

For your information, Haps and mbuna are not the best mix.

What fish do you have in the 55g?


----------



## cichlidsftw2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

sorry!! i mean water current low medium strong. which one would cichlids prefer. i have yellow labs, Acie ,Demasoni, Venustus, Red Zebra ,Afra Yellow Mara ,Socolofi ,Auratus ,Hap. Compressiceps . they all about 1.5 - 2 inch


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

My 75g has a 1200gph powerhead in which the fish love...not all fish like the strong current but most will find it no problem.

Will you be getting a larger tank as you will certainly need one with those fish....you have some aggressive and big growing fish (venestus) in that tank...

How many of each do you have?


----------



## cichlidsftw2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

i currently have 2 CF 300 canisters, and 2 hydor powerheads that rate 275 gph each

yellow labs(4) 
Acie(4)
Demasoni(2)
Venustus(1)
Red Zebra(1)
Afra Yellow Mara(1)
Socolofi(2)
Auratus(1) big male
Hap. Compressiceps(1)
golden algae eater(3)


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Your main concern shouldn't be water flow, but your stocking list. The three main problem in my view are the Venustus, Auratus and Hap. Compressiceps. I have linked the names to species articles, which will provide you with important background information about these fish.


----------



## cichlidsftw2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm will remove both of the venustus and hap. Compressiceps when they get little bigger or trade for other mbuna and about the auratus it seem to doing well with his tank mate, didn't show a lot of aggression though . He's about 3.5 inch and the biggest of all


----------

